# download xcode 1.5



## spb (Jun 23, 2005)

I found an external link to the xcode tools with google.  I was having problems finding them within the apple site i.e. I could only find information on version 2.1.  

Thanks again,
sb

Hi,

I'm running OSX Panther.  I want to download the xcode tools to run on Panther, but I can't seem to find them on the apple site.  

Where can I look to find the oldest, most stable, version of the xcode tools for panther?  

The current xcode tools 2.X do not install in panther, according to the documentation -- though I've not tried this myself since I can't afford to screw up my system this week.

Thanks
sb


----------



## xuratoth (Jul 13, 2005)

I too have Panther and want to install XCode. Where can I get a panther-friendly version?

It seems rather harsh of Apple to pull Panther support from the downloads page.


----------



## Viro (Jul 13, 2005)

You need to log in as a developer. It is there as a download.


----------



## xuratoth (Jul 15, 2005)

Viro, thanks. Downloading it as I type.

Cheers


----------

